# Off body carry bag



## Sewermonkey84 (May 4, 2017)

I'm not a big fan off body carry. But I am going to the southern states this summer for vacation and plan on wearing swim shorts and not much else most of the time. So, I wanted to get a bag to put my firearm in. The problem I've been having is finding a bag that doesn't scream "I HAVE A GUN INSIDE ME!" They all look like something an operator would have and the couple I did find are way to much $, or they are too big. Plus the molle. God, the molle... I hate it so much. Lol. So, I found a nice small bag on... where else? Amazon! And it has all the set up for an Off Body Carry Bag https://www.outdoormaster.com/products/sling-bag but I don't know to make it work for what I need. Any suggestions?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My only suggestion is, "Don't do it."
Off-body carry is a very, very bad idea.

No matter what you think, it is usual and normal to temporarily forget your bag, and walk away from it..."only for a moment."
In that "moment," the following things can (and do) happen:
1. Some child notices the unattended bag, explores it because of normal childish curiosity, finds your gun, and causes mayhem with it.
2. Some sneak thief notices your unattended bag and snatches it, thereby contributing a pistol to the local criminal community.
3. A passing cop notices your unattended bag and explores it, finds your pistol, and brings you in on a felony unattended-weapon charge.

Besides that, a gun in a bag is hard to access, and slow to bring into play.
That can (and maybe will) get you killed.

The responsible thing to do is to wear the gun on your body, even if you have to cover it with a loose shirt.
That way, you are always in control of it, and it is always instantly available in a time of need (if you practice accessing it).

And if you want to go in swimming, you will need to arrange for a responsible and gun-safe, shore-bound associate to take charge of your weapon.

Carrying a defensive weapon is an awesome responsibility, which must not be taken lightly.
Carrying a gun restricts your freedom, as in, for instance, keeping you from swimming or keeping you from enjoying a beer.
It's your choice: Summer freedom or careful responsibility.
Choose wisely.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Unless you plan on wearing a Speedo you should be able to carry on your person. A loud print cover shirt will cover and make printing almost impossible to see.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> Unless you plan on wearing a Speedo you should be able to carry on your person. A loud print cover shirt will cover and make printing almost impossible to see.


GAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! Paratrooper in a Speedo! Curse you, over active imagination. What has been (imaginatively)seen, cannot be unseen!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Could be worse:
A Speedo over a Depends.

Try unseeing that!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve wins the most obscene mental picture I can't and won't try to beat that!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Once, about 20 years ago, Jean and I were walking along the beach at Malibu (California) and we saw an even worse sight:
A very old lady...so old that every inch of her skin was wrinkled and saggy...wearing a tiny "dental floss" Brazilian bikini.


(That should get rid of the Speedo/Depends combination.)


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Once, about 20 years ago, Jean and I were walking along the beach at Malibu (California) and we saw an even worse sight:
> A very old lady...so old that every inch of her skin was wrinkled and saggy...wearing a tiny "dental floss" Brazilian bikini.
> 
> (That should get rid of the Speedo/Depends combination.)


It was actually a full coverage swimsuit she bought in her teens. It just aged, shrunk and wrinkled along with the rest of her.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

enough already I surrender.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

tony pasley said:


> enough already I surrender.


Tony, you forgot one very important Cardinal Rule.

Old age and treachery will ALWAYS overcome youth and skill! :supz:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

yea he has me by about 14 years


----------

